# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Alex Hawkinson

## Airicist

Co-founder of  SmartThings Inc.

youtube.com/ahawkinson

facebook.com/ahawkinson

twitter.com/ahawkinson

linkedin.com/in/ahawkinson

----------


## Airicist

Alex Hawkinson - Founder & CEO of SmartThings 

 Published on Jul 23, 2013




> The Internet of Things concept has been around a long time. But with a central communication hub, open-source platform for developing apps, and devices that communicate with that network, SmartThings is making it a reality. Founder Alex Hawkinson explains how, we could arrive home, have the garage open, lights come on, and get alerts about everything from plumbing problems to an opened gun case, right on our smart phones. Plus, how he raised over $1 million on Kickstarter.

----------


## Airicist

SmartThings CEO Alex Hawkinson
March 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Alex Hawkinson Demos SmartThings at SDC 2014

 Published on Nov 12, 2014




> SmartThings founder and CEO, Alex Hawkinson, demos how SmartThings and Samsung can integrate live on stage at the Samsung Developer Conference in San Francisco.

----------


## Airicist

Alex Hawkinson's SDC Keynote Speech 2014

 Published on Nov 13, 2014




> SmartThings founder and CEO, Alex Hawkinson, gives a keynote speech at the 2014 Samsung Developer Conference.

----------

